

Create on-line portfolio from Dropbox files - wojk
http://www.triangly.com

======
wojk
Triangly will use Dropbox API to build on-line portfolio from graphic files
located on your Dropbox/Applications/Triangly folder. Each user will have
custom domain (e.g. joe.triangly.com) with a few customisation options, like
main color, name and contact details. On our website you can see the small
preview of final look of the portfolio. We plan to invite first users within
2-3 weeks.

------
nodata
If you want to get peoples email addresses you're going to need to add more
info about the service.

